# In the wake of such a terrible tragedy...



## DonP. (Nov 23, 2012)

... I been thinking. Is it time we place armed guards in all schools? Have the guard roam the grounds and hallways of the school. We pay enough tax dollars to surely pay for this. If not, I'd gladly pay more in taxes to fund this idea. I don't know if it would of stopped this from happening, but just maybe it would of? I am sure it would have to help deter such crimes in the future. 

All College/University campuses have a police force of some kind on them why don't elementary, middle and high schools?

Cost is NOT an issue! Child safety is the ONLY issue!!! 

My only concern is where would it stop? What about day care, malls, movies, church, sporting events? Do we need armed guards virtually everywhere people congregate?


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep cause ya cant trust anyone


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

we had armed police at our school about 20 years ago. The DPD still sends a few officers to the local schools to this day, every day. They weren't like IN it but yeah they secured the perimeter. Most of them were good friends to the students as well, they were kind of and still are hand picked sheepdogs from the local PD.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

We have Armed School Resource Officers in all public schools here in Kentucky. (Regular Everyday Police Officers) As far as I know they are there when the kids come in and leave when the kids go home.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm for it whether armed professional security or a police officer from each department for schools in the district. I'm just not for raising taxes and with how much waste and inefficiency we have in our various forms of government the money is already there. Each just needs to stop throwing money at pet projects to build flower beds in the downtown region, helping scumbags buy Ipod's, or whatever, the money is already there. If the can't get it done, than the parents of the children in each school should contribute to the paycheck to hire on a guard. Armed guards don't make that much. 10 dollars an hour in some cases. At a 40 hour week that's $400. Split between the parents of each child in the school is likely the cost of soda for each a week or one less latte at most. Their child should be worth it. I want their children safe. I just don't think I should pay more for it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Most schools have a police officer posted at them most of the day. Most of the high schools in our area also have security guards as well. The real problem is they wont allow them to be armed cuase they arent police and its a gun free zone. To be honest with you the schools arent really using the gaurds except as a scape goat if a kids slips off campus to blame when the parents come home from school and catch little Johnny skipping school. Half the stuff we reported to them went un-addressed especially during foot ball season if it involved a football player. Basically we were pretty much for graphic purposes only. I was glad another company under bid ours and we lost those contracts. They paid poorly and we werent being really utilized for anything worth while. Out of the six schools my company had only one actually used us to a degree. Seriously if someone wasnt being shot or stabbed to death in the parking lot I really dont think they cared one way or the other. Thank God we only have two of the 6 contracts now. Its one of the most worthless jobs I have ever had. I would have much rather got paid the same thing and cleaned toilets at rest stops 8 hours a day. At least I would have been more productive and got more job satisfaction.

Ill admit too that I wouldnt wont half the guards we hire armed either. As poorly as it pays, its hard enough to get someone without a criminal record that can pass a drug test much less someone of high enough quality to be trusted with a loaded gun on their wonder woman belt. While we have sent in a guards paper work for certification to carry a gun we have barred many from carrying one while working for our company because we didnt feel like we could trust them with a loaded gun. Granted we do have a number of compitent guards with prior military back grounds but with such poor pay its hard to keep most of them long enough to get them certified. I mean really, its more finacially profitable to go and work 8 hours a day at walmart than to work as a security guard. If I didnt have a retirement coming in from the military and wasnt a Lt getting a lot of hours doing executive protection contracts we periodically have I couldnt afford to work as a security guard!

Besides at our school there are more important things. You know things like building a bigger stadium in a effort to draw in star talent to get your team to a championship. Or a new and improved performing arts center so they can hopefully field a UIL winning marching band. In the last 2 years the school I was working at hasnt added one more class room or one more teacher, but they have a 2nd multi million dollar football stadium. They also added two more basket ball gyms. They added a new off campus sports practice facility. This year they added 16 new state of the art Tennis courts and a soft ball practice complex. Other than students scoring higher on the Tax Test so they can graduate Sports and performing arts is where their real priorities are really at, at least here in Texas.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I originally posted this in response to a similar idea, of schools arming their facility members and paying for their training:

The better solution would be to allow individuals to seek the training, and carry if they want. My schools had a response team of the bigger and more capable teachers/facility members to respond to students fighting. A volunteer, armed, equivalent wouldn't be too hard of a concept. While the school could require certain courses, and may even help pay for some, the over-all cost to the school district wouldn't have to be extreme. Taxes may indeed need to be raised, but that would be up to the individual counties, cities, and school districts. Some schools may have a large number of people willing to volunteer, while others will undoubtedly have a hard time finding anybody. In cases like this, the schools would have to find a way to increase their own security, be it through hiring teachers willing to join the response team, or plan old security guards.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ive seen armed security guards in several stores Ive done my Xmas shopping in since the Oregon Mall shooting. Although they are a bit too visible to be much more then deterrent. I live in Oregon. It seems to me that events will effect the local much greater then far away areas. And appropriate responses can usually be seen in the immediate areas following these type events. Im sure after the Holiday season stores will no longer employee these individuals as risk/reward will dramatically fall for them.

However this a great job opportunity for returning vets and the opportunity to help reduce unemployment while increasing our safety in our communities. That is if they want those jobs and schools/malls whatever are willing to fork out the money necessary to employee


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

There really is little need for armed officers at every school. The liklihood of it happening is still rather slim. Its just that when it does happen, it happens big, and gets big attention. The odds are actually lower than having a massive fire at a school while the students are in class. Knowing this would you advocate having firemen roaming the halls? Or would you instead say that every teacher there needs to know how to use a fire extinguisher? 

If there had been just one responsible person who carried then this would have been a much smaller story.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

DonP. said:


> All College/University campuses have a police force of some kind on them why don't elementary, middle and high schools?
> 
> Cost is NOT an issue! Child safety is the ONLY issue!!!
> 
> My only concern is where would it stop? What about day care, malls, movies, church, sporting events? Do we need armed guards virtually everywhere people congregate?


No, we don't need armed guards. Eliminate the defenseless victim zones (liberals call them "gun free" zones) and let people carry. I don't know how many more people need to die before we ****ing realize this.

If it sounds like I'm pissed its because I am. Pissed because we've made it so easy for these pencil neck shitbag losers like this guy and the movie theater guy and all the other spineless cowards to completely decimate so many lives because of these "gun free" zones. And what are the only ideas our wonderful leaders always come up with? Make victims even _more_ defenseless. I am disgusted by this tragedy and disgusted by the direction we will no doubt be going in the near future.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I support letting teachers be armed (voluntarily). Of course... most won't since most are very liberal. They wouldn't own a gun to save their own life... let alone the lives of their students. But... just enough are and that could make the difference. And... I can't speak for anyone else and know this is a "what if"... but if I had been a teacher at that school... and was legally allowed to be armed... I'd have taken off running at the first sound of a gunshot... and am positive some of those kids would be alive today. Not all... but some.

Gun-free zone is such a misnomer. It's safer to call it a target zone... since the sicko's know they can cause a lot of damage before someone shows up to stop them. Malls, schools, military bases... all disarmed... and all have been targets of massacre. You NEVER hear about a massacre at a police station or gun range. 

And it's not guns that are the problem... otherwise every gun show would be a slaughterhouse. But... wow... I go all the time and have never seen a single murder. I guess all those armed vendors and gun buyers walking around just forgot to pull out their guns and start shooting.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The police force have the time to have about 100+ mixed law enforcement armed at every college football game. They have several in the stadium itself. And there primary duty is to stop drunken college students and traffic control. Just saying.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The profiling aspects is paranoia to me with having a police officer in schools. Their not going to make a list of every kid. I'm sure they'll take notice of the scumbags, but I don't see that as a bad thing. It's crime prevention in a way. Make sure your kids not a scumbag and if he is, than send them to military school or beat their ass till there can't walk. It will do them good I'm sure. For maniacs coming into a school and killing people, the only way to stop them is fire with fire, force with force. Taking away law abiding citizens guns will never do it. They'll find other means and that will turn plenty of law abiding citizens who know they have the right to bear arms in criminals in the governments eyes and start a 2nd revolutionary/civil war. The maniacs will just use other weapons or find their firearms somewhere else, even if it means putting a hand made arrow, from a hand made bow, into the head of an officer when he's distracted and take his guns to go rampage with.


----------

